# Adjusting E brake



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

1995 hb 4x4 2.4l 

I have adjusted the cable on the passager side to the max and my park brake still wont hold the truck. Very lose easy to pull out, I have backed up so many times trying to adjust brakes also. So is there another adjust for the e brake that im missing? It has new pads on it so I know the pads are not wore.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the shoes are adjusted correctly? there is a adjustment before the cable splits to the wheels, have you made any adjustments there? everything looked to be in good working order when the shoes were replaced?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

You mention the pads are new. Pads are on the front. The park break works off of shoes in the rear. Have they been inspected?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

yes its new shoes on the back. So the adjustment your talking about is it. Where the cables meet by the rear end? 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Did you replace the rear shoes or did someone else do it? For the self adjusting mechanism to work, everything has to be working smoothly beneath the drum. It's not a perfect system even at the best of times. 

The last time I had my drums off, I removed pretty much everything except the wheel cylinder. I put Never-Seize on everything and made sure the adjusting stars were turning freely. It worked great after that (my e-brake had been acting in a similar way to what you described).


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And I'll add to the above that the drum brakes have to be set "in the ballpark" for the self adjusters to work in the first place. An overly loose setting sometimes won't let the whole self-adjusting thing to work at all.


----------

